# Confused!!!!!



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone I had a hysteroscopy and lap and dye back in may thinking I was also going to have my right and only tube removed due to hydro, only to come round and find that tube still in place no hydro only scar tissue on uterus removed, which you are probably thinking great, but after 12 years of thinking the tube was no good this came as a bit of a shock!!!

I have been back to my consultant who ssaid that my right tube was normal?? and the dye flowed throw fine??  he has advised to take clomid for 6 months,  not started this yet as husband has had to have semen anaylis which we will get results tomorrow...Can anyone help with any questions that I would need to ask as he has not said anything about having scans or blood tests while on clomid, is this normal??

HELP

Hev


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Hev + welcome to the clomid thread  

the girls will try + answer any ??'s you have but i will say i have just finished 6 months of clomid + had no tracking scans at all, the only scan i did have was to rule out pathology so nothing to do with me taking the pills so i wouldnt worry if he doesnt send you for them but you could ask to be tracked  

goodluck + hope the SA comes back ok  

xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

best of luck Hun

why don't you join us all on the clomid chat Hun its at the top of the page.xx



kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

It seems to vary hun with each hospital ..if you don't have an idea when you ovulate it is worth asking if they do scans ..good luck hunny x
Cat x


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Have been given 50mg of clomid for 3months this is to boost ovulation as I ovulate naturally,  does anyone know whether you can still use the ovulation kits while taking clomid as my consultant has not arranged for me to have any scans only a blood test on day 21 for the first month of taking it...

Also DHs SA was fantastic,


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Yes hun i used ov kits with clomid and im sure most of the girls did as well.



Good luck hun.xxx


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes you can use ov kits while on clomid, as far as I know.. 

sunshine
x


----------



## hev (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, just need something to tell me which side Im ovulating from, as only have right tube....


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i was told it didnt matter which side hun, at my last scan it was shown that my left tube has re blocked but on that side i had cracking good follies last cycle so was gutted that they werent going to get down BUT i was told that it didnt matter + that my right tube would over compensate + that anything released from left ovary could just as easily be picked up by right tube   bit shocked that i never new that + amased how our bodies work  

xxx


----------



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi hev

I've also got only one tube, right was removed after ectopic pg. I'm at CD15 of my first cycle of clomid, am having tracking scans for the first cycle only. But I know this varies from clinic to clinic, and lots of ladies don't have this and still have success. The scan showed made one follicle on the right, but the doc said that it didn't matter at all, that the egg could be picked up by either side. Like cleg, I've absolutely no idea how that is supposed to work, have a very strange mental picture of the egg wandering around inside me trying to find the tube 

So is definitely worth trying whichever side you ov from, and you can definitely use ov kits to help with the timing.

Good luck with it all!   

Katie x


----------

